# 17th Century Swedish Warship "Vasa", Sank, was Recovered and Sits in Museum



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2015)

Vasa in museum. http://www.amusingplanet.com/2015/01/vasa-17th-century-warship-that-sank-was.html




> In 1628, the Swedish warship Vasa set off on its maiden voyage from Stockholm harbor towards Poland, where a war was raging in the Baltic. Built by 400 craftsmen at the royal shipyard at Stockholm, the ship was richly decorated as a symbol of the king's ambitions for Sweden and himself. It was 69 meters long and was fitted with 64 cannons, and upon completion, it was of the most powerfully armed vessels in the world of that time.
> 
> Unfortunately, Vasa was too top heavy and dangerously unstable. Despite the lack of stability, the king was eager to see her in battle and pushed her to sea. On the day of departure, a swelling crowd gathered at the harbor to watch the ship leave.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2015)

It's kinda sad in a way. It reminds me of the guy who built a boat in the basement and couldn't get it out!  It should be in the water.


----------



## kcvet (Jan 10, 2015)

when ships were made of wood and men made of iron


----------



## jujube (Jan 10, 2015)

I visited the Vasa in 1967 when we visited Stockholm.  Do they still constantly spray it with a solution to replace the water in the wood or has that finished?  At that time, they said it could take 20 years or more before they could stop spraying.  It made for a very humid and smelly visit.  

We saw a funeral boat in Oslo that had been buried in the peat, instead of sinking it.  It was incredibly preserved.  

My dad wanted a Viking funeral, but the Coast Guard looked askance at launching a burning boat off a public beach, so we had to settle for bonfire, booze and boomers (fireworks).


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2015)

jujube said:


> I visited the Vasa in 1967 when we visited Stockholm.  Do they still constantly spray it with a solution to replace the water in the wood or has that finished?  At that time, they said it could take 20 years or more before they could stop spraying.  It made for a very humid and smelly visit.
> 
> We saw a funeral boat in Oslo that had been buried in the peat, instead of sinking it.  It was incredibly preserved.
> 
> My dad wanted a Viking funeral, but the Coast Guard looked askance at launching a burning boat off a public beach, so we had to settle for bonfire, booze and boomers (fireworks).


I am assuming the bonfire was only symbolic?


----------



## jujube (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah, the beach patrol balked at a home-style cremation.


----------

